# Official LISM (Lowriding in Scale Magazine) Submission Thread



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Im posting this because i get pm's about a build thats in someones thread but the thread is 75+pages long and after working 12 to 14 hrs a day at my day job its hard to go through all those pages. plus since the magazine is monthly now, time is always crucial. So i am asking that if you want to see your builds in the mag please post them here. if you have a project goin' on that no one has seen you can pm me still and maybe LISM can feature it first. lowriders, customs, bombs, and even replica/stock are all welcome. we plan on staying 80 to 90% content so a large amount of material posted will be used! I will still be looking through threads for material but this organizes the material by having the bulk of it in one place. we will also be promoting layitlow.com model car section in each issue starting in May to help in efford to bring LIL back! Thank you


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got more shit, but this was one of my last builds before I was outta commission for a while...



























































































I know it's not a low low, but it is a model and pretty fuckin clean too...
Johan Plymouth Fury 
20 inch Hoppin Hydro rims, motor from the lowrider caddy kit, flocked interior, trunk opened and hinged, subs and amp from Scaledreams, lowered suspension, magazine and cd prints from the homie digderange....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

67 Impala, PE, Testors One Shot orange, 









































Aoshima Hilux. Shaved lower bumper with leftover PE grille.

































69 GTO 

































Silverado Ext cab. Shaved bed, Doors, Taillights, audio in interior, big ass wheels.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't say with any conviction that I consider myself a great builder. when it comes to foil work, I'm good with trim but emblems and lettering...forget it! I'll dry brush those all day long, lol! and don't even get me started on my paint skills :facepalm:

my strong point (and primarily my passion) lies in scratch building the little things, the "one-off" accessories. the devil is in the details. as a kid, I remember looking at people's work at shows and thinking: "WOW, THIS LOOKS GREAT!!!...but why is the alternator floating? why does every car look BRAND NEW? I never see them on the road like that.." I've always been captivated by the builders who made an effort to make the kit look as real as possible. I tell my 8yr old son that any jackwagon who has glue and can read can put a model together. a real builder turns a plastic kit into something REAL, something you think you could just drive off the table. so, without further ado, these are a few of my contributions to our beloved hobby:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:fantastic work sinicle!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*X 1,000,000 !!!!!!!!*


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:fantastic work sinicle!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys, it's nothing we haven't seen before. jus tryin to fulfill a life long dream of getting my work in a mag!:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I can't say with any conviction that I consider myself a great builder. when it comes to foil work, I'm good with trim but emblems and lettering...forget it! I'll dry brush those all day long, lol! and don't even get me started on my paint skills :facepalm:
> 
> my strong point (and primarily my passion) lies in scratch building the little things, the "one-off" accessories. the devil is in the details. as a kid, I remember looking at people's work at shows and thinking: "WOW, THIS LOOKS GREAT!!!...but why is the alternator floating? why does every car look BRAND NEW? I never see them on the road like that.." I've always been captivated by the builders who made an effort to make the kit look as real as possible. I tell my 8yr old son that any jackwagon who has glue and can read can put a model together. a real builder turns a plastic kit into something REAL, something you think you could just drive off the table. so, without further ado, these are a few of my contributions to our beloved hobby:


:worship: :worship: WUR NOT WORTHY :worship: :worship: WUR NOT WORTHY :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> I can't say with any conviction that I consider myself a great builder. when it comes to foil work, I'm good with trim but emblems and lettering...forget it! I'll dry brush those all day long, lol! and don't even get me started on my paint skills :facepalm:
> 
> my strong point (and primarily my passion) lies in scratch building the little things, the "one-off" accessories. the devil is in the details. as a kid, I remember looking at people's work at shows and thinking: "WOW, THIS LOOKS GREAT!!!...but why is the alternator floating? why does every car look BRAND NEW? I never see them on the road like that.." I've always been captivated by the builders who made an effort to make the kit look as real as possible. I tell my 8yr old son that any jackwagon who has glue and can read can put a model together. a real builder turns a plastic kit into something REAL, something you think you could just drive off the table. so, without further ado, these are a few of my contributions to our beloved hobby:


I second this right here I have a few of these amazing parts and I think it deserves a spread for sure


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I can't say with any conviction that I consider myself a great builder. when it comes to foil work, I'm good with trim but emblems and lettering...forget it! I'll dry brush those all day long, lol! and don't even get me started on my paint skills :facepalm:
> 
> my strong point (and primarily my passion) lies in scratch building the little things, the "one-off" accessories. the devil is in the details. as a kid, I remember looking at people's work at shows and thinking: "WOW, THIS LOOKS GREAT!!!...but why is the alternator floating? why does every car look BRAND NEW? I never see them on the road like that.." I've always been captivated by the builders who made an effort to make the kit look as real as possible. I tell my 8yr old son that any jackwagon who has glue and can read can put a model together. a real builder turns a plastic kit into something REAL, something you think you could just drive off the table. so, without further ado, these are a few of my contributions to our beloved hobby:


Doug your work just blows my mind !!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lmk


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

well theres enough killer builds for a whole magazine with a feature on sinicles small stuff... i dont have any thats magazine worthy but i can appreciate good builds and all of these qualify imo but im not the editor lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words and support. I wouldn't even be building if it weren't for this site, so thank you to ALL layitlow members for all the inspiration!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Not to throw a wrench in this, but is this the same dude that started the controversy with the "magazine" last year? If it is, stop posting pics until you hear feedback!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

No. This is DZ Customs post for the new magazine thats already out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's what I thought at first, but yea, it's a different dude... This guy is legit bro...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright, cool. Just looking out, you guys are killer builders, didn't want you fellas to be taken advantage.


ShowRodFreak said:


> No. This is DZ Customs post for the new magazine thats already out.





darkside customs said:


> That's what I thought at first, but yea, it's a different dude... This guy is legit bro...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*#1 FOR 2012
















#2
















#3
















#4
















*


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sinicle, that air freshener is a classic. Better than dice.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope you dont mind me taking up so much space but I got so much going on in this car I need to post all of these pics.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

]


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Darren, what are you using for a power source, and where did you hide it?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I used 2 of those 12v batteries I showed you and they are hidden under the batteries in the trunk.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks fells, keep em comin' some of this stuff will be used in future issues

@DLO still waiting on that how to we discussed big homie


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

A couple I would lime to see in magazine :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

66 veedub


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> I hope you dont mind me taking up so much space but I got so much going on in this car I need to post all of these pics.


 


thats one hell of a build !!! im kinda like-in the '58 in the background too !!
:thumbsup:
















\


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> A couple I would lime to see in magazine :cheesy:


man i dig this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Gary! All I did to the 58 was put new whitewall decals on it other than that its still just how you had it. I thought it looked good in the pics too!:biggrin:

dyzcustoms, I'm working on getting it done, I havent forgot just been busy and trying to catch back up. You never let me know how simplified you need it to be though. I'll pm you.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i knew this thread would blow up!! top notch goodies in here!!! ill say it now......dlo's 64 will hit the mag!! it has to...that bad boy is LIL's build of the year for '11 IMO....pancho and gseeds steppin in now would be an awsome magazine by it self!! and a whole nother mag with all the other pics dropped!! hell yah!! LISM could be monthly no prob!! i'd snag it montly!...........DYZ.......is there plans for a subscription yet, i think it was asked before, but i dont remember?!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Just a note: the higher the resolution and clarity (focus) of the picture, the better it will look once transferred to the magazine. Also consider the backdrops for your photos. You want a background that will compliment all of the hard work you've put into your builds; NOT work against it. :thumbsup: You want people's eyes focused on the MODEL and not all of the stuff going on around the model. Just trying to help.*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0JqZBWTdB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0JqZBWTdB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0JqZBWTdB0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> *Just a note: the higher the resolution and clarity (focus) of the picture, the better it will look once transferred to the magazine. Also consider the backdrops for your photos. You want a background that will compliment all of the hard work you've put into your builds; NOT work against it. :thumbsup: You want people's eyes focused on the MODEL and not all of the stuff going on around the model. Just trying to help.*


Truth. And i'm not a photographer. Therefore my pics almost always look nasty. Lol. Good point though Tonio.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love seeing all the throw backs.. and the newer works are ffffnnn incredible. Sin that truck is ridiculous clean with the detail of an 

insane person.. and pancho you know I love the wagon.. tone made a great point about the pic's and the back drop.

I already know my stuff wont make the grade, picture or build wise

none the less? I think the Mag could use a Mug shot section or spread! THE GUYS KNOW THEY HAVE FUN WITH THEM MUG SHOTS

And I would like to see an article on the UNDERDOG LONG BODY LOWROD'S, MUSCLE CAR'S and UNDER RATED LOWRIDERS! FORD'S

THE family know's they have some Galaxy's, Thunderbird's, Fairlanes maybe a TORINO or LTD Lincolns
(sorry no stang's) nothing smaller than a falcon. unless the stang is a lo lo or slammed.

. WHAT DO YOU THINK DYZ? what's up fools? ROLL CALL JACKWAGONS..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Truth. And i'm not a photographer. Therefore my pics almost always look nasty. Lol. Good point though Tonio.


 man your flicks are dope!














it's your licence plate that has me butt hurt because it says NO HYDRO!:rofl:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

@dlo check ya pm

@hock subscriptions may be 2013 (depends on subscribers, meaning id have to have at least 500 subscribers to offer subscriptions)

@hype any build is accepted, it does not have to be perfect or a lowrider. (the most important part is the pic, it has to be clear enough to stretch in print) LISM is about the builder we just specialize in lowriders because the lowrider builder is the underdog and im out to show we can build just as good if not better than the other frequent builders that be in scale auto, model cars mag, etc. tired of being look at as "oh they build lowriders" like we aint shit or somethin' its lowrider builders here who build all types of cars and trucks and we plan on featuring as much of it as possible!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> man your flicks are dope!
> View attachment 462691
> View attachment 462692
> 
> ...


Lmao. Sorry Hydro. That 67 is juiceless.:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dyzcustoms said:


> @dlo check ya pm
> 
> @hock subscriptions may be 2013 (depends on subscribers, meaning id have to have at least 500 subscribers to offer subscriptions)
> 
> @hype any build is accepted, it does not have to be perfect or a lowrider. (the most important part is the pic, it has to be clear enough to stretch in print) LISM is about the builder we just specialize in lowriders because the lowrider builder is the underdog and im out to show we can build just as good if not better than the other frequent builders that be in scale auto, model cars mag, etc. tired of being look at as "oh they build lowriders" like we aint shit or somethin' its lowrider builders here who build all types of cars and trucks and we plan on featuring as much of it as possible!


Gotcha. I remember Mini told me about those circle's of 
builders who looked down on lowriders or did not really give them prop's as the artist they are.. well he and the rest of THE guys turned that around for alot of people.. i think the layitlow builder has turned alot of youtube models guys upside down. or brought them over to our way of thinking.. hell you can take any 4 of those scale auto dude's and put them in the ring with pancho and the Hawk and scale auto will need medical attention.. and i mentioned those two gladiaters because they still think of themselves as brown belts!
( could name drop all the black belt head hunters all night long)Biggs DA Garcia G.Seeds Truescale. you know what i am talking about.
yea fuck em.. LISM will shout to them loud and clear..MOVE THE FUCK OVER! GET OUT THE WAY.. 
AND MEYHEM YOU KNOW I WAS PLAYIN DOGG..the 67 is sexy as hell!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ehhh now im punishing myself.. I'l stick to writing and no pictures..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey bro, what's the status on the new mag?


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

DTAT2 said:


>


badass build homie great job :thumbsup:

here is me and my sons first ever build


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/388257


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> badass build homie great job :thumbsup:
> 
> here is me and my sons first ever build
> 
> ...


Thank you sir:thumbsup: i was just looking at this caddi earlier cleen build just needs a little detail and its dun .....great bonding time for sure ..how old is your son broh?...and TEXAS KICKS ASS ... sorry .. had to (ahem)..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

These are taken from an older phone, I can get better pics if needed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

dyzcustoms said:


> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/388257


Just ordered mine. Thanks for the write up :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Just ordered mine. Thanks for the write up :thumbsup:


thank you, i will be trying that 68 upgrade this fall for sure!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> These are taken from an older phone, I can get better pics if needed


_*Just tryin' to help; take pictures of your model NOT sitting on that box; my eyes are drawn to the box instead of the model sitting on it. The focus should be on the model and NOT what's going on in the background.*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> thank you, i will be trying that 68 upgrade this fall for sure!


X2!! i already ordered bumpers and hood from modelhaus....just waitin for em now!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES A FEW FOR YOUR LOWRIDER BOOK


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thats about the cleanest builds I have pics of


----------



## ollycarbs (May 25, 2012)

First post here after a looong lurkin!
just order mine, can't wait to have it!

New model to come soon...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for all the photos, alot of this stuff will be used over the next 3 to 4 issues so keep em comin! the next issue will be out june 15th


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/388257


just placed an order, can't wait to check it out! Thanks. uffin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to see a working convertible top how to. that would be pretty cool.


----------



## ollycarbs (May 25, 2012)

do you plan to have the last two and next issues downloadable?
received the "premier issue" two days ago! i love it! keep up the great work!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

recieved the mag in the mail yesterday. :thumbsup: now i need to get the premier issue and the 2nd issue then the june issue, lol. It was nice to flip thru the pages and check out some really cool builds.the how to on how to update a 67 to 68 is on point. maybe one day i can try it. nice to have a magazine that highlights lowriders and the builders behind the magic. uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the new mag out yet?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

yessir! http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/402794


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Just ordered it :thumbsup:


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 500332
> 
> View attachment 500333
> 
> View attachment 500334


:h5:


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't know if you'd be interested in this, its 1/64 scale
I can pm you the details if you are interested
I got a ton more pics too!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

67 replica for Joe and Veronica of Family First CC Sacramento


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

70 Monte gift for a friend. He has a 1:1 but its a basket case. He asked for a replica of what his car would have looked like if it had been taken care of. Not restored, just taken care of. 











































He's kind of a pot head...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That 67 is bad ass sinicle, real clean job onit. i likes.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I just went thur the website link http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/402794 And didnt know you could see each page befor you buy it......WOW thats great. Good idea an doing that.

Love that mag man. Deff going to get it now.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

wow thats one clean monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I love the mag and have gotten all four of them since they came out, would this truck fit the mag?
many, many, things added to this build including sign foam to look like stone, or marble, and a lot of miniature gaming pieces, and numerous other items, including scale barbed wire from solder, and many skulls........


----------

